
Icelandic names: children have different last names to their parents - jboy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icelandic_name
======
jboy
It's also fascinatingly controlling that any new first names (first names that
have not previously been used in Iceland) must be approved by the Icelandic
Naming Committee:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icelandic_Naming_Committee](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icelandic_Naming_Committee)

Also, a first name must be "gender-appropriate" (that is, you are not legally
allowed to name a girl with a boy's name, or vice-versa).

